# One day to go...



## Northerner (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm sure a lot of you can understand what Kerri Sparling is going through a lot more than me - if you're not following her blog, here's the latest post. Baby is due tomorrow! 

http://sixuntilme.com/blog2/2010/04/almost_there.html


----------



## rachelha (Apr 14, 2010)

I have been following Kerri's posts with interest.  The regime for her pump during the c-section is so complicated.  

Fingers crossed for her tomorrow.


----------



## Heidi (Apr 14, 2010)

I've been reading it avidly over the last couple of weeks. 
I had my twin sons by c-section and it was a nightmare - and I'm not diabetic. I think she'll be amazing though - she always sounds so together in her blog posts. 
I'm keeping my fingers crossed that all goes according to plan for her.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 15, 2010)

Kerri's baby girl was born a few hours ago, Mum and baby healthy and happy 

http://sixuntilme.com/blog2/2010/04/dear_baby_girl.html


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 15, 2010)

Wow- thats great news! I think I country full of diabetic followers just breathed a huge sigh...


----------



## rachelha (Apr 15, 2010)

YEAH!!!!!  That is fantasstic news


----------



## Lizzzie (Apr 27, 2010)

Gonna be an avid reader from now on, so thanks Northerner.

Is this someone who posts here?


----------

